# Best CD I Found so far



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Money well spent, if you ask me. Welcome to the 21st Century, by the way.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes. Congrats on discovering the group. They are indeed awesome.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Welcome to the world of Midnight Syndicate! I've been listening to them for a few years now and always like their new albums.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Wolfman said:


> Money well spent, if you ask me. Welcome to the 21st Century, by the way.



Wolfman, you are too funny! BTW, your "typical scenery" pic in your blog pales in comparison to the endless cornfields of Nebraska! LOL.  

Born of the Night was our first experience with Midnight Syndicate....they are great!


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

My wife got me Midnight Syndicate "Vampyre" liked it so much i went and got the other one that the store had, "13th Hour". thaey are both great, tend to like the "vampyre" a bit better. Will look for the others later.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You can many times find the others on ebay at quite good prices. I just got the new one 13th Hour from ebay for $13.00 WITH shipping, and that's 99 cents cheaper than the retail price at most stores even before tax.

As you may see from the name of the website banner in my signature area I am also a Midnight Syndicate fan.


----------



## pumpkinmass (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh yes Midnight is great, my friend and I use it for our haunted graveyayd.


----------



## NailBiter (Sep 13, 2005)

If you can wait till next year.....
We picked up 3 M.S. discs @ Spirit when they went 50% off.....$6 ea.


----------



## Adelaide (Nov 17, 2005)

You can add me to the group of Minight Syndicate fans! I really enjoy Born of the Night and I am looking forward to getting their new(er) cd 13th Hour. I've heard clips online and I am looking forward to getting it. (Keeping my fingers crossed for Christmas)


----------



## jschwinck (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes, Midnight Syndicate is by far the best Halloween/Haunt audio you can get


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I definitely agree with you there!


----------

